# Triple Triangle



## zingel (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir einer sagen, wann das Triple Triangle Design eingeführt wurde..?  Die ganz alten GT Bikes sahen ja eher wie 26" BMX-Cruiser aus. 

Hat noch jemand Infos wie Berichte, Bilder oder gar Kataloge aus der pre-Triangle Zeit?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Effendi Sahib (24. Februar 2007)

1988?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (24. Februar 2007)

ich meinte auch 1988, möchte es aber noch bestätigt haben  ..und etwas über die alten Modellreihen erfahren.


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen, wann das Triple Triangle Design eingeführt wurde..?  Die ganz alten GT Bikes sahen ja eher wie 26" BMX-Cruiser aus.
> 
> ...



Meinst du, wann es solche Rahmen überhaupt gab oder von GT?
Es gab übrigens auch nach Einführung von Triple-Triangle-Rahmen bei GT noch rahmen mit klassischer Diamantform.


----------



## zingel (25. Februar 2007)

ja, ich möchte wissen wann GT das TT Design eingeführt hat, bzw. wie lange es das BMX Design gab. 

Mit einem 26" BMX Cruiser Design meine ich das nach hinten verlängerte Oberrohr, an dem die Sitzstreben angeschweisst sind (das pure Gegenteil von TT)

so eines:


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> ja, ich möchte wissen wann GT das TT Design eingeführt hat, bzw. wie lange es das BMX Design gab.



Soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann (ich habe leider keine Unterlagen aus 1987), gab es ab 1986 das erste Triple-Triangle-Design, dass aber das kleine Dreieck zwischen OR und Sitzrohr spannte. Habe leider nur das kleine Foto:





Ab 1988 sah es dann so aus, wie wir es heute kennen, also die Sitzstreben kreuzen das Sattelrohr und sind am OR angeschweißt. Es war damals das Gütesiegel der Top-Bikes:
"Our Triple Triangle Frame and round/oval/round fork are exclusive to our finest modells" (Katalog 1988)

Das letzte Modell ohne Triple Triangle ist wohl das das Outpost von 1989:


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2007)

Ergänzung:

Mein Talera OHNE Triple Triangle soll eigentlich aus 1989 sein - hat aber die 90er Decals! Es könnte also sein - die Kataloge sind ja nie vollständig! - dass 1990 noch das Talera als letztes Modell ohne TT gebaut wurde:


----------



## zingel (25. Februar 2007)

laut Eigentümer ist dieses ein 1986er, da aber das Oberrohr hinten schräg abgesägt ist und nicht's dreieckiges erkennbar ist wird es wohl älter sein...


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2007)

habe ein 87er avalanche und in dem jahrgang waren definitiv die etwas höherwertigen MTBS schon im TT design. 86 eher nicht, da sahen sie wie die von zingel und moe gepostetetn aus. allerdings gabs 89 noch ein outpost im gezeigten stil. hilft dir das ?


----------



## zingel (27. Februar 2007)

genau sowas wollte ich hören  

nun kann ich endlich meine Deerhead Gruppe an ein passendes Bike schrauben, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es ein GT sein wird.


Gruss & Thx @ all

Stefan


----------



## zingel (27. Februar 2007)

ein letzte Frage hab ich noch..

kann man bei den alten Modellen das Produktionsjahr auch an der Rahmennummer ablesen? oder kam das erst später?


LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (28. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte bis jetzt 3 Rahmen aus 1989, bei denen ging´s.
Aber das heißt bei GT ja  nichts 



zingel schrieb:


> ein letzte Frage hab ich noch..
> 
> kann man bei den alten Modellen das Produktionsjahr auch an der Rahmennummer ablesen? oder kam das erst später?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kint (1. März 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> ein letzte Frage hab ich noch..
> 
> kann man bei den alten Modellen das Produktionsjahr auch an der Rahmennummer ablesen? oder kam das erst später?
> 
> ...



es gibt hier meinen rahmennummernfred:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207613

hier das letzte post ind dem ich einen zusammenfassung der gesammelten nummern und verfahren gegeben habe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2890503&postcount=60

danach kam nur noch dass 1987er bikes analog dazu numeriert waren und der erste buchstabe G für toyo steht....


----------



## zingel (3. März 2007)

ich hab bei MTBR auch noch einen Thread gestartet, vielleicht haben die Amis ja noch mehr Infos, Bilder, Prospekte,...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=274858


LG


----------



## Kint (4. März 2007)

übrigens habe ich hier  noch ein 89er outpost (also das letzte ohne TT design) bei dem ich mich zum abgeben entschlossen habe...(sorry moe SSpeed wird so schnell nix.. ) wenn jemand interesse hat -> PM


----------



## kingmoe (4. März 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> übrigens habe ich hier  noch ein 89er outpost (also das letzte ohne TT design) bei dem ich mich zum abgeben entschlossen habe...(sorry moe SSpeed wird so schnell nix.. ) wenn jemand interesse hat -> PM



ICH!


----------



## zingel (25. März 2007)

ich hab den Thread gestartet, weil ich einige Infos zu diesen früen GT's haben wollte. nun zu meinem...

die Rahmennummer ist GT5B812 


...und so sieht er aus 






..noch wegen der Rahmennummer  ..könnte es ein 81er sein, der im Februar produziert wurde?


LG Stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (26. März 2007)

@Zingel: Sieht sehr nach 1986 aus (Aufkleber, Rahmenform).


----------



## zingel (26. März 2007)

ich denke es ist älter  ..das blaue oben ist definitiv ein 86er und hat U-Brake und andere, auch horizontale, Ausfallenden. Das 84/85er hat dann vertikale Ausfaller. Ausserdem waren die Timber ind den Jahren 84/85 lackiert und das Backwoods verchromt und edler aufgebaut.

ich denke es könnte ein älteres Modell sein. möglicherweise ist sogar ne Deerhead zu neu  

...ich bin noch mitten in den Recherchen, bei den alten GT's ist leider nicht viel Infomaterial vorhanden... 


LG Stef


----------



## kingmoe (26. März 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> ich denke es ist älter  ..das blaue oben ist definitiv ein 86er und hat U-Brake und andere, auch horizontale, Ausfallenden. Das 84/85er hat dann vertikale Ausfaller. Ausserdem waren die Timber ind den Jahren 84/85 lackiert und das Backwoods verchromt und edler aufgebaut.
> 
> ich denke es könnte ein älteres Modell sein. möglicherweise ist sogar ne Deerhead zu neu
> 
> ...ich bin noch mitten in den Recherchen, bei den alten GT's ist leider nicht viel Infomaterial vorhanden...



Man lernt nie aus, ich dachte, GT hätte die ersten MTBs EDIT 1985 verkauft und vorher nur 26"-Cruiser mit US-BB gebaut?! Hast du noch Unterlagen aus der Zeit?!


----------



## Kint (26. März 2007)

ich sach 85er. sieht denen die ich bisher gesehen habe ziemlich ähnlich, decla skommen ca hin, desaign auch....


----------



## zaskar76 (26. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Man lernt nie aus, ich dachte, GT hätte die ersten MTBs 1885 verkauft



GT=Großvater Turner?

duck und wech...


----------



## kingmoe (26. März 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> GT=Großvater Turner?
> 
> duck und wech...



   

Hab´s korrigiert.

P.S. Hat noch jemand das Jahundertwende-Special von 1899/1900 als Scans?!


----------



## zingel (26. März 2007)

vielleicht hat es vor 85 wirklich noch keine gegeben..  sicher bin ich mir bei den alten GT's nirgens. meine Infos basieren alle auf Aussagen aus diversen Foren.

LG Stef


----------



## zingel (27. März 2007)

hab's rausbekommen - es ist ein 85er  


ich hab inzwischen auch noch ein 84er gesehen, ist allerdings eine Spez.-Anfertigung...


LG Stef


----------

